# Seals from Engineerseals.com diameter too small???



## SCPE (Nov 9, 2006)

I have notice that my stamp for SC diameter is smaller compared to older seals. Anybody run into this???


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 9, 2006)

I got both my seals from that site and both were approved by their respective state boards. I haven't had a problem.

Seals change periodically, my boss got his VT stamp like 3 years ago and it's already different.


----------



## SCPE (Nov 9, 2006)

Its kinda wierd because all the other seals I have seen are a large diameter (as well as having 2 stars on them).


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 9, 2006)

Maybe you should check into it then. Your state board may have an image of the approved one on its website?


----------



## civengPE (Nov 9, 2006)

I know here in Texas we are allowed two different sizes. Maybe that's the case for you.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 9, 2006)

I thought it should be 1 3/4" diameter? Am I mistaken?


----------



## SCPE (Nov 9, 2006)

The larger ones are 1 &amp; 7/8" OD. Mine is 1.75" OD. I need to check SCLLR's website for the requirement. It doesnt seem like much but it is noticeable.


----------



## civengPE (Nov 9, 2006)

1-5/8" and 2" are allowed here in Texas.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 9, 2006)

Vermont is 1 1/2"

New Hampshire is 1 9/16". And they are incredibly specific about that last sixteenth. :true:


----------



## Andy_ME (Dec 18, 2006)

I believe Louisiana is 1-5/8" and 2" as well. Either size is permissible.


----------



## goldnwhite (Dec 18, 2006)

Requirements for Kentucky:

KRS 322.340 requires every licensee to have an embossed metallic seal or a rubber stamp. Samples are depicted above. The preferred sizes are 1 3/8? for the engineering seal or stamp (maximum size of 1 5/8?) and 1 1/4? for the surveying seal or stamp (maximum size 1 1/2?).

http://kyboels.ky.gov/stamps.htm


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 18, 2006)

Damn, that's a lot of wiggle room.

New Hampshire is down right militant about it.


----------



## cdhanners (Dec 19, 2006)

I got my first seal from Engineeringseals.com and it hass already fallen apart. Only 3 months of use. Its just some sort of plastic. I orderd a new one from some corporate supply company its brass and plastic imbossers, much better.

FYI the VA seal is 2" and my NC is 1 5/8"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2006)

I got both of mine from engineerseals.com. Got the pre-inked stamp. Works great.


----------

